# Quiçá



## SãoEnrique

Olá,

Eu gostaria de saber se a palavra "Quiçá" é muita usada no linguagem de hoje. Já vi tal vez mas outra vez quando eu estava olhando no tradutor Español-Portugués a tradução de "Quizás" no Português , encontrei pro Português a palavra "Quiçá".

Pois, o que eu gostaria de saber  é se essa palavra Portuguesa "Quiça" é usada como "Tal vez" e se têm o mesmo sentido.

Ex: Quizás/talvez él vendrá mañana.
     Quiçá/tal vez ele verá amanhã.

São correctos para vocês ?

Se vocês puderem CORREGIR meus erros seria muito agradável. Desculpai-me pelos erros.

Adeus e obrigado SãoEnrique.


----------



## Vanda

SãoEnrique said:


> Olá,
> 
> Eu gostaria de saber se a palavra "Quiçá" é muita usada na linguagem de hoje. Já vi talvez, mas outra vez quando eu estava olhando no tradutor Español-Portugués a tradução de "Quizás" no Português , encontrei pro Português a palavra "Quiçá".
> 
> Pois, o que eu gostaria de saber  é se essa palavra Portuguesa "Quiçá" é usada como "Talvez" e se têm o mesmo sentido.
> 
> Ex: Quizás/talvez él vendrá mañana.
> Quiçá/talvez ele verá amanhã.
> 
> São correctos para vocês ?
> 
> Se vocês puderem CORRiGIR meus erros seria muito agradável. Desculpai-me pelos erros.
> 
> Adeus e obrigado SãoEnrique.



- *qui.çá)*adv.
*1.* Talvez, provavelmente: 

Atualmente pouco usado.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Obrigado Vanda


----------



## Carfer

SãoEnrique said:


> Ex: Quizás/talvez él vendrá mañana.
> Quiçá/*talvez *ele v*i*rá amanhã. *Talvez venha amanhã*
> 
> São correctos para vocês ?
> 
> Se vocês puderem CORREGIR meus erros seria muito agradável.



Ao contrário do francês, _'talvez_' pede conjuntivo.


----------



## Istriano

Já vi talvez sem subjuntivo:_ Ele vem, talvez._
 Aliás a gramática de Jota já aceita talvez com indicativo.
''Talvez eu vou'' dá 5 250 000 resultados no Google.


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> Já vi talvez sem subjuntivo:_ Ele vem, talvez._



De acordo, mas já alguma vez viu _'Talvez ele vem'_?


----------



## Istriano

Já vi:
_Talvez ele vem.
Quero que você faz.
_
É informal. Mais usado em S. Paulo.
E _Que bom que você chegou (_em vez de _Que bom que você tenha chegado_) já virou norma culta.

Em Portugal, *se calhar *significa _talvez _e se usa no indicativo.


----------



## Istriano

SãoEnrique said:


> Olá,
> 
> Eu gostaria de saber se a palavra "Quiçá" é muita usada no linguagem de hoje. Já vi tal vez mas outra vez quando eu estava olhando no tradutor Español-Portugués a tradução de "Quizás" no Português , encontrei pro Português a palavra "Quiçá".
> 
> Pois, o que eu gostaria de saber  é se essa palavra Portuguesa "Quiça" é usada como "Tal vez" e se têm o mesmo sentido.
> 
> Ex: Quizás/talvez él vendrá mañana.
> Quiçá/tal vez ele verá amanhã.
> 
> São correctos para vocês ?
> 
> Se vocês puderem CORREGIR meus erros seria muito agradável. Desculpai-me pelos erros.
> 
> Adeus e obrigado SãoEnrique.


Etimologicamente falando, _quiçá _vem de _quem sabe_.



> Mas quem sabe um dia eu escrevo
> Uma canção pra você


 (L. Urbana)
  Aqui _quem sabe_ indica possibilidade, tal qual _quiçá _ou _talvez_.


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> Já vi:
> _Talvez ele vem.
> Quero que você faz.
> _
> É informal. Mais usado em S. Paulo.
> E _Que bom que você chegou (_em vez de _Que bom que você tenha chegado_) já virou norma culta.
> 
> Em Portugal, *se calhar *significa _talvez _e se usa no indicativo.



Em Portugal qualquer das duas primeiras frases é inadmissível, mesmo na linguagem informal. Quanto a '_Que bom que você chegou' _nada a objectar. A verdade, porém, é que '_Que bom que você chegou' _e_ '_Q_ue bom que você tenha chegado'_ têm uma diferença: só usaríamos a segunda no caso de se ter posto a possibilidade de não chegar ou de chegar noutra altura. O elemento 'dúvida', que justifica o conjuntivo, está muito esbatido, se não mesmo frequentemente ausente, na primeira.

P.S. Quanto a _'se calhar'_: é verdade, mas os usos nem sempre têm lógica.


----------



## Audie

E, pelo que vi de postagens de mineiros nestes fóruns, o uso do subjuntivo tem mudado não só em São Paulo. São Paulo, Minas e o que mais? Paraná? 
Assim como para Carfer, também para mim soa muito estranho o uso das frases que SãoEnrique postou com o indicativo. E concordo com o que Carfer escreveu no post 9 também.


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:


> - *qui.çá)*adv.
> *1.* Talvez, provavelmente:
> 
> Atualmente pouco usado.


E marcado como literário/erudito (ao contrário do que sucede no espanhol, em que "quizá(s)" é ainda corriqueiro).



Istriano said:


> Etimologicamente falando, _quiçá _vem de _quem sabe_.


O dicionário da RAE apoia essa etimologia, mas tenho a ideia de ter encontrado outra em tempos. É estranho que "qui sapit" tenha supostamente dado "quiçá", com "ç" no lugar de "s"...


----------



## SãoEnrique

Olá,

Em Português essa frase não é admita -->"talvez ele virá amanhã"

A frase que o Outsider pôs "*Talvez venha amanhã"* é boa, estou seguro (Obrigado pelas correções a todos). O que eu não compreendo é porquê vocês usam essa forma verbal "Conjuntivo "Talvez* venha *amanhã" ?Se eu quiser dizer por exemplo "Ele virá amanhã" é seguro,ele virá. Mas se é uma _hípotesa_ , neste momento não estou seguro que ele virá amanhã, então tenho que dizer "Talver_ venha _amanhã" ?


----------



## Doctorr

SãoEnrique said:


> Se eu quiser dizer por exemplo "Ele virá amanhã" é seguro,ele virá



Segundo sei, o futuro simples mostra a menor segurança/provavilidade. Mais segurança se indica por a construçao _ir+verbo_ (ele vai vir amanha) e a maior - por _presente de indicativo_ - ele vem amanha.


----------



## okporip

SãoEnrique said:


> Olá,
> 
> Em Português essa frase não é admita -->"talvez ele virá amanhã"
> 
> A frase que o Outsider pôs "*Talvez venha amanhã"* é boa, estou seguro (Obrigado pelas correções a todos). O que eu não compreendo é porquê vocês usam essa forma verbal "Conjuntivo "Talvez* venha *amanhã" ?Se eu quiser dizer por exemplo "Ele virá amanhã" é seguro,ele virá. Mas se é uma _hípotesa_ , neste momento não estou seguro que ele virá amanhã, então tenho que dizer "Talver_ venha _amanhã" ?




Bom... até onde entendi, você fez a pergunta ("por que usam conjuntivo em 'talvez venha amanhã'?") e arriscou uma resposta, que me parece ok. Mas não tente aplicar essa ideia para tudo o que tem a ver com esse assunto, porque não vai dar certo.

Talvez venha amanhã - ok
Não estou certo de que venha amanhã - ok
Acho que venha *vem/ virá* amanhã.
 Parece que venha *vem*/* virá* amanhã.


----------



## chlapec

Outsider said:


> O dicionário da RAE apoia essa etimologia, mas tenho a ideia de ter encontrado outra em tempos. É estranho que "qui sapit" tenha supostamente dado "quiçá", com "ç" no lugar de "s"...



Se calhar foi tomado do italiano quissà, que por sua vez viria de "qui sa",e não diretamente do latim.


----------



## Istriano

Chissà em italiano significa tanto 1. quiçá; como 2. quem sabe,
daí que escrever separado (chi sa) virou um erro de ortografia.


----------



## Outsider

SãoEnrique said:


> A frase que o Outsider pôs "*Talvez venha amanhã"* é boa, estou seguro (Obrigado pelas correções a todos). O que eu não compreendo é porquê vocês usam essa forma verbal "Conjuntivo "Talvez* venha *amanhã" ?Se eu quiser dizer por exemplo "Ele virá amanhã" é seguro,ele virá. Mas se é uma _hípotesa_ , neste momento não estou seguro que ele virá amanhã, então tenho que dizer "Talver_ venha _amanhã" ?


Sim, é isso mesmo. Em português as afirmações começadas por "talvez" contam normalmente como hipóteses, e por isso pedem o conjuntivo (embora de vez em quando também se ouça o indicativo no dia a dia e, claro, em aposição como exemplificou o Istriano).


----------



## SãoEnrique

Boas tardes,

Muito obrigado pelas explicações.Agora entendo tudo.


----------



## sjofre

Perdão só agora participar nesta questão (sei que já foi colocada há muito tempo, mas só hoje vi em pesquisa). Quiçá é, em Portugal, uma expressão que caiu em desuso, vem do Latim "qui Sapit (lê-se Qüi Sapit). Significa, literalmente, "Quem Sabe" (no sentido de uma quase certeza, um talvez um pouco mais profundo): "Camões é, quiçá, o maior poeta do mundo" (Camões é, quem sabe, o maior poeta do mundo)...


----------



## Odinilson

Apenas para dar outros exemplos, nós podemos lembrar que existem as  palavras "enfermo", "cerrado" e "olvidado" que são pouco utilizadas no  português, mas que são corriqueiras no espanhol. Para o português as  traduções reais são "doente", "fechado" e "esquecido". O contrário  também acontece, como na palavra "mas" que é muito utilizada no  português e pouco usada pelo povão que fala espanhol. Logo, a melhor  tradução para o espanhol é _pero_.

Portanto, o mesmo ocorre nesse caso, ou seja, a tradução para_ quizá(s) _é "talvez" ou "quem sabe" mesmo.


----------



## Istriano

> Apenas para dar outros exemplos, nós podemos lembrar que existem as   palavras "enfermo", "cerrado" e "olvidado" que são pouco utilizadas no   português, mas que são corriqueiras no espanhol. Para o português as   traduções reais são "doente", "fechado" e "esquecido". O contrário   também acontece, como na palavra "mas" que é muito utilizada no   português e pouco usada pelo povão que fala espanhol. Logo, a melhor   tradução para o espanhol é _pero_.
> 
> Portanto, o mesmo ocorre nesse caso, ou seja, a tradução para_ quizá(s) _é "talvez" ou "quem sabe" mesmo.


No entanto, tenho visto a palavra _dolencia (doença) _com bastante frequencia em espanhol formal (nos jornais como El País): ''dolencia rara, dolencia genética.''
Nem sabia que ainda se usa.  Vivendo e aprendendo.

Espanhol e português são muitas vezes bem assimétricos quanto ao vocabulário:

_pagamento (pago) [pt] ~ pago (pagamento) 
mas, porém [pt] ~ pero (mas) 
talvez (quiçá) [pt] ~ talvez, quizá(s) 
" target="WRdict">
" target="WRdict"> 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict">
talvez (quiçá) [pt] ~ talvez, quizá(s) 
" target="WRdict">
" target="WRdict"> 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict">
olhar, espiar, (mirar) [pt] ~ mirar (ojear) 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict"> 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict">
talvez (quiçá) [pt] ~ talvez, quizá(s) 
" target="WRdict">
" target="WRdict"> 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict">
mas, porém [pt] ~ pero (mas) 
talvez (quiçá) [pt] ~ talvez, quizá(s) 
" target="WRdict">
" target="WRdict"> 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict">
talvez (quiçá) [pt] ~ talvez, quizá(s) 
" target="WRdict">
" target="WRdict"> 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict">
olhar, espiar, (mirar) [pt] ~ mirar (ojear) 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict"> 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict">
talvez (quiçá) [pt] ~ talvez, quizá(s) 
" target="WRdict">
" target="WRdict"> 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict">
iniciante, principiante [pt] ~ principiante (iniciante) 
olhar, espiar, (mirar) [pt] ~ mirar (ojear) 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict"> 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict">
talvez (quiçá) [pt] ~ talvez, quizá(s) 
" target="WRdict">
" target="WRdict"> 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict">
olhar, espiar, (mirar) [pt] ~ mirar (ojear) 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict"> 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict">
talvez (quiçá) [pt] ~ talvez, quizá(s) 
" target="WRdict">
" target="WRdict"> 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict">
mas, porém [pt] ~ pero (mas) 
talvez (quiçá) [pt] ~ talvez, quizá(s) 
" target="WRdict">
" target="WRdict"> 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict">
talvez (quiçá) [pt] ~ talvez, quizá(s) 
" target="WRdict">
" target="WRdict"> 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict">
olhar, espiar, (mirar) [pt] ~ mirar (ojear) 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict"> 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
" target="WRdict">
talvez (quiçá) [pt] ~ talvez, quizá(s) 
" target="WRdict">
" target="WRdict"> 
dançar (bailar) [pt] ~ bailar, (danzar) 
_
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)..." target="WRdict">
Também acho que _pagamento _deveríamos traduzir como _pago_, _iniciante _como _principiante _e _mas _como _pero_._ 
_Há quem exagere e sempre evite as palavras como: _comenzar _(só usam _empezar_), _esconder _(só usam _ocultar_)...


----------



## Carfer

Odinilson said:


> Apenas para dar outros exemplos, nós podemos lembrar que existem as  palavras "enfermo", "cerrado" e "olvidado" que são pouco utilizadas no  português, mas que são corriqueiras no espanhol. Para o português as  traduções reais são "doente", "fechado" e "esquecido". O contrário  também acontece, como na palavra "mas" que é muito utilizada no  português e pouco usada pelo povão que fala espanhol. Logo, a melhor  tradução para o espanhol é _pero_.
> 
> Portanto, o mesmo ocorre nesse caso, ou seja, a tradução para_ quizá(s) _é "talvez" ou "quem sabe" mesmo.



No que toca ao português de Portugal eu não seria tão drástico. _'Enfermo_' é razoavelmente comum, '_cerrado_' e _'olvidado' _menos (sobretudo o último, que aparece quase só em textos literários). Mesmo que não sejam tão frequentes como _'doente', 'fechado' _e_ 'esquecido' _não quer dizer que sejam raridades ou que haja alguma dificuldade de compreensão do significado (aliás, expressões como, por exemplo, _'nevoeiro cerrado' _são mais frequentes e idiomáticas do que _'nevoeiro fechado'_). '_Quiçá_', como o Outsider já disse lá atrás, é literário._
_


----------



## Istriano

Bom, o verbo _encerrar _é de uso geral, e não passa de uma palavra derivada de _cerrar_.


----------



## Odinilson

Carfer said:


> No que toca ao português de Portugal eu não seria tão drástico. _'Enfermo_' é razoavelmente comum, '_cerrado_' e _'olvidado' _menos (sobretudo o último, que aparece quase só em textos literários). Mesmo que não sejam tão frequentes como _'doente', 'fechado' _e_ 'esquecido' _não quer dizer que sejam raridades ou que haja alguma dificuldade de compreensão do significado (aliás, expressões como, por exemplo, _'nevoeiro cerrado' _são mais frequentes e idiomáticas do que _'nevoeiro fechado'_). '_Quiçá_', como o Outsider já disse lá atrás, é literário.



Aqui no Brasil, todos nós saberemos o que é "enfermo". Já palavra "cerrado" é menos utilizada, mas também pode ser vista às vezes , como em "punho cerrado". "Olvidado" eu já li numa crônica de jornal e só entendi fácil por causa do espanhol.  Mas eu continuo achando que uns dos maiores perigos do espanhol (junto com os falsos amigos) são as palavras menos usadas.


----------

